# [DesktopBSD] problem with sound snd_hda



## conta (Jan 30, 2010)

hi, 
i use DesktopBSD 1.7 
i manage to get my network work (i found similar hardware in here with solution) but I cant get sound work


```
[B]mycomp# cat /dev/sndstat[/B]
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2007061600/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/0r:0v channels default)
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm3: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
```

thanks for any ideas


----------



## conta (Jan 30, 2010)

```
[B]mycomp# dmesg[/B]
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Thu Jan 28 20:54:32 UTC 2010
    root@mycomp:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-64 (2100.09-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x200f31  Stepping = 1
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
  AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x131f<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,Prefetch,<b9>,<b12>>
  TSC: P-state invariant
  Cores per package: 2
usable memory = 4010950656 (3825 MB)
avail memory  = 3834896384 (3657 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD          APIC  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
ACPI Error (tbinstal-0222): Table has invalid signature [OEML], must be SSDT or PSDT [20070320]
ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\\_SB_.PCI0._INI] (Node 0xffffff00015bb6c0), AE_BAD_SIGNATURE
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
ACPI HPET table warning: Sequence is non-zero (2)
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x8008-0x800b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x3> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: HPET never increments, disabling
device_attach: acpi_hpet0 attach returned 6
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x9000-0x90ff mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xcfdf0000-0xcfdfffff,0xcfe00000-0xcfefffff at device 5.0 on pci1
hdac0: <ATI RS780 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xcfdec000-0xcfdeffff at device 5.1 on pci1
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090329_0131
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
bge0: <Broadcom NetLink Gigabit Ethernet Controller    , unknown ASIC rev. 0xf100> mem 0xf0300000-0xf030ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5784 10/100/1000baseTX PHY> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-FDX, auto
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:16:b0:d4:db
bge0: [ITHREAD]
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 6.0 on pci0
pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci9: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 7.0 on pci0
pci12: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
atapci0: <ATI AHCI controller> port 0x8420-0x8427,0x8414-0x8417,0x8418-0x841f,0x8410-0x8413,0x8400-0x840f mem 0xf0207000-0xf02073ff irq 22 at device 17.0 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI Version 01.10 controller with 4 ports detected
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff irq 16 at device 18.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xf0005000-0xf0005fff irq 16 at device 18.1 on pci0
ohci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf0207400-0xf02074ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb2: EHCI version 1.0
usb2: companion controllers, 3 ports each: usb0 usb1
usb2: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb2: USB revision 2.0
uhub2: <ATI EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ohci2: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xf0006000-0xf0006fff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
ohci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci2: [ITHREAD]
usb3: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci2
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf0207800-0xf02078ff irq 19 at device 19.2 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb4: EHCI version 1.0
usb4: wrong number of companions (2 != 1)
usb4: companion controller, 3 ports each: usb3
usb4: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb4: USB revision 2.0
uhub4: <ATI EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen0: <SuYin Video WebCam, class 239/2, rev 2.00/5.00, addr 2> on uhub4
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
hdac1: <ATI SB600 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdac1: HDA Driver Revision: 20090329_0131
hdac1: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci15: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcf000-0xcffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 8250 or not responding
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ums0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/46.00, addr 2> on uhub3
ums0: 8 buttons and Z dir.
uhid0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/46.00, addr 2> on uhub3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad4: 305245MB <Hitachi HTS545032B9A300 PB3OC60F> at ata2-master SATA300
acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633B/AC01> at ata3-master SATA150
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: ATI RS690/780 HDMI
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
hdac1: HDA Codec #1: Conexant (Unknown)
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm2: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm3: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): NOT READY asc:3a,1
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): Medium not present - tray closed
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): Unretryable error
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633B AC01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: 3.300MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s3a is ufsid/4ad1f96af12de9a8.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s3d is ufsid/4ad1f96a03767c02.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s3e is ufsid/4ad1f96a4f37a80a.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s3a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4ad1f96af12de9a8 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s3a is ufsid/4ad1f96af12de9a8.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4ad1f96a03767c02 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s3d is ufsid/4ad1f96a03767c02.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4ad1f96a4f37a80a removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s3e is ufsid/4ad1f96a4f37a80a.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4ad1f96af12de9a8 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4ad1f96a03767c02 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4ad1f96a4f37a80a removed.
drm0: <ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 1.29.0 20080528
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
info: [drm] Loading RS780 CP Microcode
info: [drm] Loading RS780 PFP Microcode
info: [drm] Resetting GPU
info: [drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs
drm0: [ITHREAD]
```


----------



## adamk (Jan 30, 2010)

pcm0 is the sound chip on board your radeon GPU.  Unless you are trying to use HDMI audio from your video card, you probably need to adjust the hw.snd.default_unit sysctl to point to one of the analog or digital ports on the other audio device.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense*


----------



## conta (Jan 30, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> *Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense*



sorry, desktopBSD is dead  and there is noone for support



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> pcm0 is the sound chip on board your radeon GPU.  Unless you are trying to use HDMI audio from your video card, you probably need to adjust the hw.snd.default_unit sysctl to point to one of the analog or digital ports on the other audio device.
> 
> Adam



thanks, i did this

```
mycomp# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
hw.snd.default_unit: 0 -> 1
```

and I got sound... well, kind of...
if I wanna sound i have to put my earphones in, and sound is from laptop, not from earphones.. and sound is very scratchy

any ideas about this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

conta said:
			
		

> sorry, desktopBSD is dead  and there is noone for support



1. That doesn't mean that the FreeBSD forums are now obliged to support it, or that you should continue to use it
2. It still means that support attempts given here may nuke your installation, because FreeBSD differs from DesktopBSD in important ways.

So long as you know that.


----------



## conta (Jan 30, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> 1. That doesn't mean that the FreeBSD forums are now obliged to support it, or that you should continue to use it
> 2. It still means that support attempts given here may nuke your installation, because FreeBSD differs from DesktopBSD in important ways.
> 
> So long as you know that.



sorry if my guestion irritate you, it was not what i wanted

i havent said that this forum should support me, thought

i guess people have free will here

personally i think dBSD is not so different :] that's why I asked here, not on pcBSD or netBSD ;]

anyway, feel free to delete me if you think my post is inappropriate and  its right think to do, you are moderator here :]


----------



## mdg583 (Jan 30, 2010)

If you want to read, info snd_hda gives a lot of info about what kind of things might be happening and what can be done. It basically walks you through investigating how your sound card is being automatically set up, and how to change that setup.

I think if you add dev.hdac.0.pindump=1 to /etc/sysctl.conf and then reboot, and then look at the output of dmesg, then you (or people here) will be able to see how your sound card is set up, and what changes may need to be made. I think basically stuff needs to be added /boot/device.hints to set up the sound cards better, as the auto configuration doesn't seem to be doing it as you would like it.


----------



## conta (Jan 31, 2010)

mdg583 said:
			
		

> If you want to read, info snd_hda gives a lot of info about what kind of things might be happening and what can be done. It basically walks you through investigating how your sound card is being automatically set up, and how to change that setup.
> 
> I think if you add dev.hdac.0.pindump=1 to /etc/sysctl.conf and then reboot, and then look at the output of dmesg, then you (or people here) will be able to see how your sound card is set up, and what changes may need to be made. I think basically stuff needs to be added /boot/device.hints to set up the sound cards better, as the auto configuration doesn't seem to be doing it as you would like it.



thanks for ideas! 


```
[B]
mycomp# dmesg | grep hdac[/B]
hdac0: <ATI RS780 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xcfdec000-0xcfdeffff at device 5.1 on pci1
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090329_0131
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac1: <ATI SB600 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdac1: HDA Driver Revision: 20090329_0131
hdac1: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: ATI RS690/780 HDMI
pcm0: <HDA ATI RS690/780 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
hdac1: HDA Codec #1: Conexant (Unknown)
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm2: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm3: <HDA Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
```


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 6, 2010)

hi!
i have a very same problem, and i solved 
look my post:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=63977&postcount=1


----------

